# Noob in need of Mechanical help regarding Bottom Brackets and Cranks



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

So here's my situation - I'm a younger cyclist who spends all his money on bikes. I love it. It's a addiction. Anyway I don't like going to bike shops because I usually spend way more in labor than I think is fair. I want to start learning how to do things myself because I know I'll have to eventually down the road.

I have an FSA K-Force Crank on a Cannondale Supersix Hi-Mod

I want to transfer this crank to my new Giant TCR Advanced SL which currently has a DA 7800 crank

So my questions is what tools will I need to remove both cranks and install the K-Force onto the Giant, and my bigger question is what is the deal with the Bottom Brackets? Do I move the BB on the Cannondale to the Giant, and if so how do I do it? I searched but all this lingo about BB30 to BB86, Shimano BBs and all this other stuff and I'm really confused. Will the BB on he canndonale fit the giant? After I take the crank off the Cannondale Super Six Hi-Mod is for sale - has Fully campy record. I appreciate any help you guys can offer. Thanks in advanced


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Start of with the mechanical help info at the site of Park Tool to see if it answers any or all of your questions.


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Start of with the mechanical help info at the site of Park Tool to see if it answers any or all of your questions.


I did that and I'm still in the dark. I don't know if I can replace the BB on my Cannondale with the BB on the Giant or how to do it.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

jackkane said:


> I did that and I'm still in the dark. I don't know if I can replace the BB on my Cannondale with the BB on the Giant or how to do it.


I believe your Giant uses a BB86 press fit bottom bracket. I'm pretty sure you would need to use the following adapter to transfer your FSA crankset (others may have a better idea as I'm not familiar with press fit BB).
FSA BB86/92-MegaExo Adapter Bottom Bracket Bottom Bracket | Wrench Science Road Bike Components


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

Unfortunatley you will not be able to. The c-dale should be bb30 (this is what matters) and the giant is pf86 (uses a 24mm spindle like the shimano DA7800.) There is no cross fit to put the larger spindle crank to the giant, unless wheelsmanufacturing or someone else made some wild adaptor, which is possible, call a QBP dealer and discuss.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

To know for certain, I think we need to know the model year/ specs of your bikes, but I agree with High-Roller that you're probably not going to be able to accomplish this swap.

If the Giant is new (as in 2012/13), it likely has a BB86 BB shell. Essentially, an 86.5mm wide shell accepting a 24mm spindle and standard sized bearings pressed into a nylon insert. Each inserts lip is 1.75mm's, making for a 90 mm shell width, assembled.

I'm not an expert on C'dales Hi-Mods, but believe that depending on model year, they have either a BB30 BB (circlips) or PF30 BB (nylon/ delrin cups). In either case, they'd have 68mm shell widths accepting 30mm spindles. To my knowledge, no one offers adapters to enable the use of 30mm spindles in a BB86 shell. 

Bottom line, to be certain, the BB's of both bikes need to be identified.


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> To know for certain, I think we need to know the model year/ specs of your bikes, but I agree with High-Roller that you're probably not going to be able to accomplish this swap.
> 
> If the Giant is new (as in 2012/13), it likely has a BB86 BB shell. Essentially, an 86.5mm wide shell accepting a 24mm spindle and standard sized bearings pressed into a nylon insert. Each inserts lip is 1.75mm's, making for a 90 mm shell width, assembled.
> 
> ...


The Giant is a 2010 TCR Advanced SL2 with a DA 7800 Crank set. Pretty sure it's BB86

The Cannondale is a 2010 SuperSix Hi-Mod Ultimate Double with BB30 - FSA K-Force Crank. Thanks guys!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jackkane said:


> The Giant is a 2010 TCR Advanced SL2 with a DA 7800 Crank set. Pretty sure it's BB86
> 
> The Cannondale is a 2010 SuperSix Hi-Mod Ultimate Double with BB30 - FSA K-Force Crank. Thanks guys!


You're right on both counts.. the 2010 TCR Advanced has a BB86 BB shell and the C'dale uses BB30. 

Not that it matters, but I believe your Supersix was originally spec'd with a Hollowgram Si SL crankset.

Back on topic, you aren't going to be able to do that crankset swap. Personally, I think you're better off with the Shimano DA crankset.


----------



## jackkane (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok thank you for the input - here's the catch though - The FSA has an SRM Powermeter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jackkane said:


> Ok thank you for the input - here's the catch though - The FSA has an SRM Powermeter.


Understood. I believe there are SRM Powermeters for DA 7800 cranksets, but they aren't cheap.

Here's something that may interest you:
Interbike 2012: SRM Adds Power Meters for Latest Shimano, SRAM & FSA Cranksets - Bike Rumor


----------

